
Chromebooks outsold Macs for the first time in the US - jonathansizz
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/19/11711714/chromebooks-outsold-macs-us-idc-figures
======
jrnichols
I wonder how many of them are simply budget conscious consumers that would
otherwise buy what we called a Netbook a few years ago.

I would imagine that the price alone would be a huge factor for many. Sales
are one thing, but have people been satisfied with the product, and would the
buy another one?

I do think that Apple needs to be a little concerned with the inroads that
Google has been making into the K-12 market. Microsoft really ought to be
worried.

